# What is 'Sensatec'?



## MiniRoll (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm currently specifying my order for a 120d SE.

One of the options is to upgrade the standard cloth seats to 'Motion cloth/Sensatec'.

I've not heard of Sensatec before. Does anyone know what it's like?

Thanks


----------



## Marba (Sep 20, 2002)

Some kind of rough fabric, dont want one dont need one


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

MiniRoll said:


> I'm currently specifying my order for a 120d SE.
> 
> One of the options is to upgrade the standard cloth seats to 'Motion cloth/Sensatec'.
> 
> ...


Sensatec comes standard on the X3 here in the states. It is similar to but not that same as leatherette. Sensetec has a fine woven fabric like texture and is less slipery.


----------



## MiniRoll (Mar 29, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Sensatec comes standard on the X3 here in the states. It is similar to but not that same as leatherette. Sensetec has a fine woven fabric like texture and is less slipery.


Many thanks for the info


----------

